# steatocranus tinanti and dithers



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm thinking my newly arrived s. tinati could use some dithers and have read some things recently that seem to confirm that. I'm considering congo tetra's, but wanted to get other's thoughts before going out and purchasing. I've only had them about a week, and if they'll soon warm up to things, then I'd rather not add the dithers at all. They're in a 30B at the moment with plenty of hiding places which they take advantage of. I guess my other option is to buy some cheap danios and see if it makes a difference.

Thanks for any thoughts,

Tim


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of this tank?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

They're in a 30B (36*18*12) for now, and about 2", so still small. I'll ultimately end up with a breeding pair, so that's part of the dilemma. Will the pair still need or even tolerate the dithers later? Will the dithers predate on the tinanti fry? Ideally looking for something that will be somewhat tolerated long term and not go after tinanti fry. And also not become a meal themselves. Unless they settle as adults and won't need dithers, so I'll pull them later.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Once there are fry in the tank, you really won't need the dithers... if you remove the fry, you can get away with the dithers, but you will want to find a way to segregate the tinanti to one side of the tank. I think I'd use zebra danios for this task, as they are relatively cheap, fast and won't eat the fry.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

So, the tinanti do respond well to dithers, meaning it'll bring them out? I only see them now at feeding time as they dart out to grab food and then dart back to their hiding place.

Not sure how the zebra's will 'segregate the tinanti to one side of the tank'. Not sure what you mean by that.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You would need to segregate the tinanti... not the zebras... sorry for the confusion.

Basically build their territory to ensure they'll stay to one side. I haven't kept tinanti, but my experience with many other substrate spawners suggest that with the addition of dithers, you'll see the shy substrate spawners more.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I've had these fish and they are pretty peaceful. I've used danios as dithers and barbs as well. Any quick swimming fish that sticks to the surface will work.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, I get it. Right now I've got a lot of hiding places all over the tank, but when I whittle down to a pair, and they stake out a territory, open up the rest of the tank a bit. I think I'll try the danios first as they're cheap and easy to find.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

